

A random coupon isn't cool. You know what's cool? Early invitations. - Skywing

http://ayowe.com/<p>We're working on making a hyper-local shopping deals/specials service that "just works." This service spawned out of our own desire for something better, and we have been developing and using it locally for a little more than a month. We're about to begin sending out private beta invites for several of the cities that we have been targeting.<p>I'd be happy to answer any additional questions at ryan@ayowe.com.
======
instakill
Apologies if this doesn't come across as lucid as I'd like it to but I've had
a few to drink; IMHO the best traction method for these deals and coupons
types of services is to get a loose affiliate model off the ground where you
allow people on the ground (read: early adopters) to attract new partner
companies to sign up with your service. This way, you're marketing yourself in
a dual channel medium (Affiliates gain new partners who'll promote the
specials to grow their sales volumes & the affiliates themselves promote the
new deals within their own social graphs to get bigger cuts from prospective
deals). Your service wins either way.

I'm not sure if this would be applicable to you, although from the information
on the landing page it may very well be. Just a use it or lose it piece of
advice.

tl;dr This business model could use early adopters as affiliates to gain
traction.

~~~
Skywing
Thanks for the advice. We're very excited to show you what we've been working
on. Stay tuned. :)

------
us
How does the service work? Figure out your area and then email you coupon
codes? I'm located in the Bay Area, would love to check the beta out.

~~~
Skywing
It's location-based, so your mobile device or browser reports your location
for you. We're not using email, we're instantly showing you the deals around
you. It's very intuitive, and it's going to be awesome. Thanks for showing
your interest!

------
Skywing
Clickable: <http://ayowe.com/>

------
gwil
Maybe we're working on something related, cuphon.com.

~~~
Skywing
I guess we will have to see? :P

I'm open for discussion if you want - ryan@ayowe.com

